# Dairy goats



## MishaO (Aug 24, 2013)

I am and buying two 4 month old dairy goats I am very new to goats Is there any tips i need to know. Also what do I need to know for showmanship?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would just start reading through the threads here on TGS. There are plenty of good tips and help throughout the threads.


----------

